# My New 90 Watt 4 Head Whelen Hideaways



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just installed them and love them

The flashback that everyone talks about was no where near as bad as i thought. and after awhile i never really noticed it. sometimes it was cool though when you hit a huge pile of snow and the you see it in slow mo, thats cool.

The front tubes are in the marker housings and they are freaking bright! the flash direction is perfect. its mostly off to the sides but very noticable in the front as whell but i have plenty of lighting in the grille.

the power pack is the Whelen CPS 6 head 90watt unit.

I got the clear tubes because they are far more visable than the yellow.

heres the vids.

http://i144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/truckpics037.flv

heres the front without the headlights on. was too cold to walk around the whole truck again.

http://i144.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r189/ddienelt/truckpics038.flv


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks awsome


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Loos good...Nice JOB!!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks great. One suggestion though from a safety standpoint I might offer is to change the way the lights are plugged in so that the fronts alternate from side to side instead of both together. This way you don't have the long period of dark time between flashes and you constantly have light in the front from one bulb or the other. Just my PO.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Side Fender Lights*

Just wondering, what kind of lights, (brand/model #), do you have mounted on your front fenders? Did you install those yourself too? Thanks.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks great.

I'm gonna guess that the lights on the front fenders are Whelen TIR3 or LIN3.


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Those stobes are great! You don't need to worry about someone not seeing you at night or in the daylight!

Nice job!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.

the front fenders are the Whelen LIN3. I did install them and all the other lights on the truck.


Blue line, Thats actually how i had it setup originally but it looked like i was a cop car in pursiut mode. I just switched them to the way they were in the video today to see how i like it.

The idea came from the dot street plows around here. they all go front to back and i almost think it is more attention getting because there is the absense of light. its almost more annoying because when they are lit there is more light. at least that was my thought process so i figured id try it out.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

iflyhelis;505993 said:


> Those stobes are great! You don't need to worry about someone not seeing you at night or in the daylight!
> 
> Nice job!


and thats mainly why i installed them, for daylight. the LEDS are bright but the strobes seem like they are a sharper light which is better at getting your attention.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Nice job!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

those are sweet! i just installed a set lats weekend. and i think they are sweet.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

looks good! What kinda strobes do you have and the lights in the rear window?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Chevyboy;506123 said:


> looks good! What kinda strobes do you have and the lights in the rear window?


the one in the rear window is the Whelen slimlighter ultra. I do not reccomend it. it is VERY directional as you can see in the videos. granted it is mounted behind my factory tinted rear window but I hear the talon is far more linear.

Its fun to conceal all the lights but if i were to do it all over again, id just do a full size light bar and hideaways. mine is getting to be a little overkill, haha. But at the same time i like it!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

looks good, I think you need some more though!! LOL


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

hey Stroker what's an estimated cost to strobe out a truck like you did? Was it very difficult?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

eesh, almost a grand for all the lights. the hideaway strobes were $200.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Great set up!! You would have to be blind to not see you coming!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a set of hide-a-ways i need to put on my truck too i've just been lazy. looks great man.


----------



## Catloader (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good I have a few sets of hideaways on my loaders and trucks. Nice choice


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

They really look great. Nice job.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

From now on every truck i have i'm going to put HAW's on it. They're Awesome. 

Truck looks nice btw. Personally i like the left/right alternating flashes better than front/back.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

*the one in the rear window is the Whelen slimlighter ultra. I do not reccomend it. it is VERY directional as you can see in the videos. granted it is mounted behind my factory tinted rear window but I hear the talon is far more linear.

Its fun to conceal all the lights but if i were to do it all over again, id just do a full size light bar and hideaways. mine is getting to be a little overkill, haha. But at the same time i like it!*

I was wondering on the slimlighter ultra, did you mount it behind your tinted rear window, or did you take it in to have it done? If you did do it, was it pretty complicated to do?
I am looking to get that for my truck, and just kinda wondering.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Chevyboy;509423 said:


> *the one in the rear window is the Whelen slimlighter ultra. I do not reccomend it. it is VERY directional as you can see in the videos. granted it is mounted behind my factory tinted rear window but I hear the talon is far more linear.
> 
> Its fun to conceal all the lights but if i were to do it all over again, id just do a full size light bar and hideaways. mine is getting to be a little overkill, haha. But at the same time i like it!*
> 
> ...


It is mounted behind the factory tinted glass. stll pretty bright but as i said, VERY directional. I wouldnt waste the money on the slim lighter, get the talon, basically the same thing but much more linear. Id sell you mine so i can get the talon but the talon is a little bit narrower so i dont want to be left with the screw holes in the headliner from the slimlighter.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the strobes look great the leds in the fender is something new to me but i guess they add another level of safety


----------

